# Exit Amazon Prime on Hopper3



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a Hopper3 and when I access Amazon Prime it works great but there is no way I can find to exit back to the Dish home. I have found the easiest way to do it is to power down the TV and restart it. There has to be a better way but I can't find it


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

If you have a 54.0 remote press and hold the back button. If you are using the TV remote I usually use the input button to switch to the H3.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I hit the Live TV button


----------

